# Intact celebrities



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

I have some celebrity gossip show on right now in the background and it said that Colin Farrel is not circumcised (I just heard circumcised, sat up and looked, heard someone laughing and rolled over just in time to see who they were talking about.)


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Well he is Irish, so he is intact. Same way with pretty much all Europian celebrities....

Including Harry Potter.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

I've seen some nudes of Jude Law







: and of course he's intact...he is HAWT!!!!!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie*
I've seen some nudes of Jude Law







: and of course he's intact...he is HAWT!!!!!

Yum!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Here is a link to all the know intact celebs. Link and this one to Link


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

WOW! I love that link!


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

I was reading a playboy issue, oh, probably 2 years ago, and in the interview with Colin Farrel, they asked about his intact status (







because it's such a mysterious thing here in these parts, I guess) and he said something along the lines of, "f$%@ no, we don't cut off our f$%@ing d%&*s over there!!!"

I about died laughing. People here in the US, I think, have no idea just how barbaric we seem to the rest of the world. Colin was APPALLED at the question and made it *perfectly clear* that he thought it was nuts to even *think* about cutting off part of your penis (or your kid's penis).


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

I think colin is flippin' yummy.
I love me some colin







where's the panting siggy???


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaunam*
I was reading a playboy issue, oh, probably 2 years ago, and in the interview with Colin Farrel, they asked about his intact status (







because it's such a mysterious thing here in these parts, I guess) and he said something along the lines of, "f$%@ no, we don't cut off our f$%@ing d%&*s over there!!!"

I about died laughing. People here in the US, I think, have no idea just how barbaric we seem to the rest of the world. Colin was APPALLED at the question and made it *perfectly clear* that he thought it was nuts to even *think* about cutting off part of your penis (or your kid's penis).

People are just insane here in the US...I still try to wrap my brain around the fact that it is even still legal to do this in our country. We claim to be such human rights supporters. GAG









The US culture lies to us, they teach us that a circumcised penis is "normal" and best. That doesn't stand up to any shred of scrutiny.

Sad to say though, when I married my DH I had no prior experience, and I though that all of the negative things I had to deal with were normal. It wasn't until I found out he was missing the most sensitive parts of his penis that everything made sense.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy*
People are just insane here in the US...I still try to wrap my brain around the fact that it is even still legal to do this in our country. We claim to be such human rights supporters. GAG









Don't be so angry only to USA - circumcision is in one way or the other somewhat legal everywhere in the world. :/

Politicians are cowards - in USA and in EU.


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabearsoblessed*
I think colin is flippin' yummy.
I love me some colin







where's the panting siggy???

mmmm yeah...Colin is #1 on my"list" if ya know what I mean...


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Phwoar, Jamie Bamber.........................


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tireesix*
Phwoar, Jamie Bamber.........................

Oh, you just HAD to go and mention Jamie Bamber....when Battlestar Galactica has been off air for months! Can't wait for next season...


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

There's a site called the 18-25 list that is very detailed with a huge list of intact and cut celebs. I lost the link though.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kxsiven*
Don't be so angry only to USA - circumcision is in one way or the other somewhat legal everywhere in the world. :/

Politicians are cowards - in USA and in EU.

To me, circumcision isn't a problem. If a guy wants his bits chopped up, that's totally fine with me. It's the routine infant circumcision that I have a problem with. Until a boy is old enough to fully decide on his own then he should not have his bits chopped off! They won't let them get tattoos until they're 18, even with parental consent, so why the *%$& do they let parents mutilate their son's genitals without consenting with the child?!?!?!

/endrant


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Agreed about RIC, it is absolutely unconscionable. But... I wouldn't say I have *no* problem with circumcision. In the manner of "well, a consenting adult can do whatever he wants", then sure, I guess. But the fact remains that a woman also benefits from sex with an intact man! So were I single, and a partner (or potential one) wanted to get himself circ'ed because he thought it was more aesthetically pleasing, I sure would have a problem with it! It decreases sexual pleasure for both partners.

We have got to get the facts out there about the function and anatomy of the foreskin! People do not fully understand what they have if they're intact, or what has been lost when they circ.


----------



## squirrelletta (Jan 25, 2005)

I can't believe the VanHalen boys have snuffy's! Rock on!


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeep*
To me, circumcision isn't a problem. If a guy wants his bits chopped up, that's totally fine with me. It's the routine infant circumcision that I have a problem with./endrant

When I talk about circumcision I mean RIC. Adult circ is unknown here too outside those few cases that actually are needed for real medical reasons.

Also RIC is legal everywhere in the world.

And I do not believe that the situation will change in our lifetime.


----------



## vsmom2two (Jul 2, 2006)

Almost POSITIVE I've seen Mel Gibson in full glory in tact


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

So happy to see Joaquin Phoenix on the list!


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

I was quite curious about the sources of some of them (like Julian Casablancas! It would be awesome if he was but his age puts him right in the middle of circumfrenzy so it would be sort of hard to explain) but when I noted that they had included half of Rage Against The Machine I was aware that they were speaking from first-eye experience.


----------

